# BeautyCon LA Inspired Nail Art ♡



## Samantha Beauty (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡

In honor of BeautyCon in Los Angeles this Saturday I decided to do BeautyCon inspired nail design this week.

This is one of my favourite nail designs that I ever made 

I hope you like it!

Thank you!

Samantha Beauty


----------

